# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه استاد افشار??????

## n1ma

با سلام
دوستان میخاستم اگه میشه نمونه ای از برنامه اقای افشار رو قرار بدید،
تا ببینم روزی چند ساعت مچیینه ??تنوع درسها چه طور هستش???
___
با تشکر

----------


## ata.beheshti

منم میخام بدونم نحوه برنامه ریزشون چجوره

----------


## Saeed735

برنامه ریزی برای هر فردی متفات با بقیس چون هر فردی توانایی هایی داره...الان شاید نشه برای شما برنامه 10 ساعته پیچید ولی برای فرد دیگری شاید 13 ساعته هم ممکن باشه....

----------


## payam_74

داداش واقعا پولتو هدر نده...من سال پیش فک کردم حرفاش درسته ولی اصن بت اهمیت نمیده و از اون برنامه هایی که خودت میریزی میده اصلنم کنترل نمیکنه ..آدم های دروغگو زیادن مواظب باش مثل سال قبل من تو تله نیفتی

----------


## dinaaaa

> با سلام
> دوستان میخاستم اگه میشه نمونه ای از برنامه اقای افشار رو قرار بدید،
> تا ببینم روزی چند ساعت مچیینه ??تنوع درسها چه طور هستش???
> ___
> با تشکر


دوست عزیزسلام.ایشون برنامه روزانه نمیدن.مقداری از هر درس رو براتون مشخص میکنه و میگه خودت تقسیم بندی کن و تا 3 یا 4 روز آینده بخون و شب ها ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست رو اس ام اس کن. و هروقت خوندی بهم بگو تا دوباره برنامه سه روزه بدم..حالا اگر شما تا سه رروز آینده نخونی و حتی اگر تا یک هفته هم خوندنتون طول بکشه ایشون متوجه نمیشه و پیگیری نمیکنه و کلا براشون فرقی نداره.

بنظرمن خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید یاازفرد دیگه ای کمک بگیرید.من خودم سال گذشته 1 ماه باایشون مشاوره داشتم و به هیچ وجه 200 هزارتومن نمی ارزید.

----------


## Dj.ALI

اصلا برنامه ی دکتر افشار رو قبول ندارم :Yahoo (53):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اصلا برنامه ی دکتر افشار رو قبول ندارم


میشه یه نمونه از اون برنامه ای که قبول ندارید رو بذارید ؟  @afshar

----------


## Dj.ALI

> میشه یه نمونه از اون برنامه ای که قبول ندارید رو بذارید ؟  @afshar


کلا استاد افشار رو دیگه قبول ندارم..برنامش که جای خود داره! :Y (558):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کلا استاد افشار رو دیگه قبول ندارم..برنامش که جای خود داره!


معلوم شد پایه حرفاتون چیه پس ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> معلوم شد پایه حرفاتون چیه پس ...


کلا برنامش رو هم دیدم..اصلا مهندسی نشده..کسی که طبق برنامه ی افشار پیش بره اخرش نابود میشه...همین جور اومده یک چیزایی رو سر هم کرده ....هر کس باید با توجه به شناختی که از خودش داره خودش یک برنامه متناسب با احوال و روحیات خودش برای خودش بچینه....

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کلا برنامش رو هم دیدم..اصلا مهندسی نشده..کسی که طبق برنامه ی افشار پیش بره اخرش نابود میشه...همین جور اومده یک چیزایی رو سر هم کرده ....هر کس باید با توجه به شناختی که از خودش داره خودش یک برنامه متناسب با احوال و روحیات خودش برای خودش بچینه....


تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم استاد افشار در وحله اول اصلا برای کسی برنامه نمیریزه بلکه برنامه خودشون رو چک میکنه !!
بعد شما که میتونید برنامه مهندسی شده رو تشخیص بدید بی زحمت برنامه خودتون رو بذارید ببینیم برنامه مهندسی شده چیه !!

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



میشه یه نمونه از اون برنامه ای که قبول ندارید رو بذارید ؟  @afshar


محمد عزیز گارد نگیرید
نمیخوام تاپبک دوستمون منحرف بشه, این استاد افشاری که شما میفرمایید هیچ رزومه مشخصی ندارن , چیزهایی رو ادعا میکنن که حتی وجود خارجی هم نداره*

----------


## JavADiiI74

والا دیگه همه میدونن کی به کیه! حالا هرچقدر هم که حرفای مارو سانسور کنن و اجازه بدن اون افراد سفارشی بیان و  از خودشون بت خدایی بسازن و بگن ما بهترینیم و بگن شماها دشمنید و میخواین مارو خراب کنید!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> محمد عزیز گارد نگیرید
> نمیخوام تاپبک دوستمون منحرف بشه, این استاد افشاری که شما میفرمایید هیچ رزومه مشخصی ندارن , چیزهایی رو ادعا میکنن که حتی وجود خارجی هم نداره*


من کاری به رزومه ایشون ندارم . تا حالا هم نه مشاوره از ایشون گرفتم نه چیزی فقط چنتا همایش هاشون رو که تو سایت میذارن دیدم و این که بدون وابستگی حرف میزنن باعث میشه به حرف بعضیا شک کنم . مخصوصا با حرفهای بی سند و مدرک ! اگه این دوستمون برای حرفش دلیلی داره خوب میتونه بذاره اینجا همه ببینن ...

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



من کاری به رزومه ایشون ندارم . تا حالا هم نه مشاوره از ایشون گرفتم نه چیزی فقط چنتا همایش هاشون رو که تو سایت میذارن دیدم و این که بدون وابستگی حرف میزنن باعث میشه به حرف بعضیا شک کنم . مخصوصا با حرفهای بی سند و مدرک ! اگه این دوستمون برای حرفش دلیلی داره خوب میتونه بذاره اینجا همه ببینن ...


من الان اگر بخوام ادعایی بالفرض در رابطه با رتبه برتر بودنم بکنم , منطقی ترین کار اینه که خیلی از بچه ها ازم برای درک موضوع و اثبات حرفام مدرکی مثل کارنامه میخوان تا حرفام رو باور کنن, پسوند استاد که ایشون برای خودشون بکار میبرن شاید لفظی محترمانه باشه ولی دکتر که دیگه لفظی محترمانه نیست با ادعای که خودشون رو دارای ممدرک دکترای روانشناسی از المان معرفی میکنن یا خودشون رو جز هئیت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی میدونن اصلا اسمی از ایشون در بین اساتیدی که جز هئیت علمی هستن وجود نداره.
ادعای اینکه مشاور اکثر رتبه برتر ها مثل سارا همتی بوده که باز هم هیچ مدرکی بجز حرف خود ایشون وجود نداره.
شما که همه چیز رو با منطق و دلیل میپذیرن دیگه چرا؟
در مورد انتقاد از ایشون هم چند باری تاپیک زده شده ولی انتظار این رو ندارین که مدیریت محترم تعصب ایشون رو به من و امثال من بدن , تاپیک بسته شده و نهایتا پست هم حذف.
کنکور شده یک سفره , پهنه , هرکسی از راه میرسه یه بسم ا... میگه و یه لقمه میزنه*

----------


## 10ian

ببینید دکتر افشار 4 نوع تیپ برنامه داره که بر اساس فرد مورد نظر و تواناییش در3 روز برنامه میده.مثلا ممکنه حجم برنامه هی که یه دانش اموز متوسط نسبت به قوی میگیره خیلی فرق کنه.ولی چیز مشترکی که هست اینه که برنامه ای که میده حتما باس تو اون سه روز انجام بشه و اگه انجام نشه تا تموم کردن برنامه قبلی برنامه جدید نمیگیرین
حالا شما اون حجم از برنامه رو باید واسه ی خودت شخصی سازی کنی.و اینکه هرروز باید گزارش کار داشته باشی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم استاد افشار در وحله اول اصلا برای کسی برنامه نمیریزه بلکه برنامه خودشون رو چک میکنه !!
> بعد شما که میتونید برنامه مهندسی شده رو تشخیص بدید بی زحمت برنامه خودتون رو بذارید ببینیم برنامه مهندسی شده چیه !!


اولا این که لفظ استاد هم برای ایشون خیلی بزرگه..منم میتونم بیام خودمو دکترای روانشناسی از المان معرفی کنم و یه ساعت و خورده ای قشنگ قشنگ حرف بزنم voice بگیرم تحویل ملت بدم مردم هم فکر کنن وای چه خبره!حرف زدن اسونه...ایشون الکی خیلی ادعاها رو مطرح میکنه در حالی که اصلا واقعیت ندارن..سند و مدرک بیارن که عضو هیئت علمی هستن یا چند تا از رتبه برترها رو که ادعا میکنن بیارن به صورت تصویری خودشونو معرفی کنن و بگن که ما مشاورمون افشار بخونه....نصف بیشتر حرف های این عاقا ماهیت نداره و فقط در حرف و شعاره!!ایشون این چیزهای الکی رو مطرح میکنه که بچه ها رو الکی به سمت خودش بکشونه!!ایشون فقط به فکر خودشه و میخواد از این اشفته بازار کنکور پولی به جیب بزنه و اسمی رو برای خودش دست و پا کنه...چند تا لقب هم به خودش داده که واقعا ضایعس و کاملا مشخصه مه دروغی بیش نیست....!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> من الان اگر بخوام ادعایی بالفرض در رابطه با رتبه برتر بودنم بکنم , منطقی ترین کار اینه که خیلی از بچه ها ازم برای درک موضوع و اثبات حرفام مدرکی مثل کارنامه میخوان تا حرفام رو باور کنن, پسوند استاد که ایشون برای خودشون بکار میبرن شاید لفظی محترمانه باشه ولی دکتر که دیگه لفظی محترمانه نیست با ادعای که خودشون رو دارای ممدرک دکترای روانشناسی از المان معرفی میکنن یا خودشون رو جز هئیت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی میدونن اصلا اسمی از ایشون در بین اساتیدی که جز هئیت علمی هستن وجود نداره.
> ادعای اینکه مشاور اکثر رتبه برتر ها مثل سارا همتی بوده که باز هم هیچ مدرکی بجز حرف خود ایشون وجود نداره.
> شما که همه چیز رو با منطق و دلیل میپذیرن دیگه چرا؟
> در مورد انتقاد از ایشون هم چند باری تاپیک زده شده ولی انتظار این رو ندارین که مدیریت محترم تعصب ایشون رو به من و امثال من بدن , تاپیک بسته شده و نهایتا پست هم حذف.
> کنکور شده یک سفره , پهنه , هرکسی از راه میرسه یه بسم ا... میگه و یه لقمه میزنه*


در این موارد حق با شماست . بهتره حرف ایشون رو هم در این موارد بشنویم : @afshar

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl



در این موارد حق با شماست . بهتره حرف ایشون رو هم در این موارد بشنویم : @afshar


امیدوارم دلایل و استنادهای ایشون هم منطقی باشه , گرچه میدونم که اگر التفات بفرمایین و پاسخی هم بدن با یک ویس از خودشون که  محتوای اون هم قطعا در زمینه های حاشیه کنکور خواهد بود مارو مستفیض خواهند کرد , البته اگر پاسخی بدهند.
ندهند هم مشکلی نیست چون بنده هم دقیقا مثل شما نه از ایشون مشاوره میگیرم و نه قصدش رو دارم.*

----------


## broslee

afshar در کل مشاور بدی نیست.
حداقل فایل های انگیزشی اش که خوبه.

voice ها شو قبلن گوش میکردم .بعضی اطلاعات درباره ی کنکور رو از اونجا یادگرفتم.

تابستون درباره ی برنامه ریزی یه فایلی گذاشته بود خوب بود.

  اطلاعات تخصصی که میده بعضیش غلطه.مثلا تفاوت ارزش سوالات که مدارک موجود خلافش رو نشون میده .بهش هم گفتم.قبول نکرد.

یک بیشعوری بود به اسم محمدی تو سایت استراتژی مطالعه میگفت یه هفته عمومی یه هفته اختصاصی.متاسفانه یه چند روزی انجامش دادم.اون حرف  خلاف اصول مشاوره است.

----------


## مملی تن ها

یادمه تابستون کسایی که از اقای افشار شکایت داشتند تویه پست صحبت میکردند تقریبا همه اونها این موضوع رو قبول داشتند اگر کسی از همایش های ایشون استفاده کند خوب است ولی میگفتند اصلا به شاگرد هاشون نمیرسه و انتخاب ایشون به عنوان مشاور کار خیلی اشتباهیه درضمن مدیر هم تاپیک رو حذف کرد بعدا یکی از بچه ها یه کامنتی تو سایتش پیدا کرده بود که گویا مدیر انجمن گفته بود اگر اقای افشار ناراضی هستند اون تاپیک رو پاک کنند بعدا که من یک عکس از اون کامنت گذاشتم تاپیک مرا هم مدیر سریع بست الان هم حذف شده ادرسش این بود   خودتون قضاوت کنید       این هم ادرس تاپیکیه که در مورد افشار صحبت شد  نظرتون درباره دکتر افشار/کسایی که برخورد داشتن نظر بدن

----------


## titi_1226

> دوست عزیزسلام.ایشون برنامه روزانه نمیدن.مقداری از هر درس رو براتون مشخص میکنه و میگه خودت تقسیم بندی کن و تا 3 یا 4 روز آینده بخون و شب ها ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست رو اس ام اس کن. و هروقت خوندی بهم بگو تا دوباره برنامه سه روزه بدم..حالا اگر شما تا سه رروز آینده نخونی و حتی اگر تا یک هفته هم خوندنتون طول بکشه ایشون متوجه نمیشه و پیگیری نمیکنه و کلا براشون فرقی نداره.
> 
> بنظرمن خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید یاازفرد دیگه ای کمک بگیرید.من خودم سال گذشته 1 ماه باایشون مشاوره داشتم و به هیچ وجه 200 هزارتومن نمی ارزید.


*عزیزم ایشون معجزه نمیتونن برای شما بکنن وقتی خودت دل ندی به کار,تصورتون از برنامه چیه؟
درضمن اصلا هم اینطورنیست خواهشا مغلطه نکنید.من خودم دانش آموزشونم فقط دو شب واسه ایشون اس نکردم کارارو روز سوم ک تماس گرفتم تو شلوغی همایش و ارومیه بودن و هزار مشغله خ جدی گفتن من دارم نظارت میکنم و نمیفرستی و...
ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه با دانش آموز تنبل و بی انگیزه ایی ک حاضر نیست برای آینده خودشم ی تکونی بخوره نه رابطه ی خوبی داره نه ادامه میده,متاسفانه ایشون اونم از پشت تلفن به جای شما نمیتونه درس بخونه

درباره برنامه ریزی هم ایشون صدجا گفتن که نیازی به من یا امثال من نیست برای موفقیت و خودت بهترین مشاور خودتی و حتی یاد میده چطور برای خودت برنامه بریزی

فروتنی و انسانیت و وجدان کاری زیادی ایشون با این نظرایی که من خوندم  متاسفانه تاثیر عکس داده!
((خوبی که از حد بگذرد نادان خیال بد کند))
در ضمن این بنده ی خدا یه سوال ساده درباره ی نمونه برنامه ایشون خواستن و من دلیل این همه حاشیه رو نمیفهمم واقعا!
کاش یاد میگیرفتیم نظراتمونو تو جایی ک ازمون خواسته نشده برای خودمون نگه داریم!
هیچ بحث دیگه ایم ندارم لطفا نقل قول نفرمایید چون من مسئول اثبات حقانبت ایشون نیستم و نیازیم ندارن به این کار و خداروشکر میکنم که سال دگ میرن!!*

----------


## titi_1226

> با سلام
> دوستان میخاستم اگه میشه نمونه ای از برنامه اقای افشار رو قرار بدید،
> تا ببینم روزی چند ساعت مچیینه ??تنوع درسها چه طور هستش???
> ___
> با تشکر


*سلام
ایشون اول دو روزی ازتون میخوان همه چی رو موبه مو براشون بنویسین وگزارش بدین
بعد هم با توجه به ساعت مطالعه و شرایطتون برنامه میدن شامل تقریبا همه ی درسا،تاکیدشون رو تنوع درسی در روزه
و ازتونم میخوان تا میتونید بهتر کار کنید تا برنامه بهتری بهتون بده و به نفع خودتونه
البته الان تاکیدشون برای دانش آموزای صفر رو اینه که دوتا همایش باکس بندیشونو گوش کنن و خودشون  برای خودشون برنامه بریزن  و واقعا عالیه من خودم برای دوستم گوش دادم و با دوستم براش برنامه ریختیم همه چیم عالیه
*

----------


## Aguila Roja

به نظر من مشاوره خوبی نیست جدا میگم
درضمن همایش هایی هم ک میزاره همش حاشیه ای حرف میزنه و تکراری 
پولتونو هدر ندید بعدا پشیمون میشید 
فقط خودت میتونی به برنامه متناسب با ویژگی های خودت بریزی

----------


## 10ian

موافقم با حرفتون زمانایی که درگیر همایش باشن وقتشون خیلی پر میشه و  وقتی که گزارش کار ندین حتما بتون اس میدن و خواستار گزارش کارند

----------


## JavADiiI74

دیگه ازین باحال تر چی داریم؟! خودش که مث همیشه نمیاد جواب بده و منتظر مدیر سایت میشه که تاپیکو حذف کنه!!!! اما این سری دست به کار شده اومده با دو تا کاربر که امروز عضو شدن و کلا دوتا پست دادن و هردوتاش توی همین تاپیکه از خودش دفاع کنه!!!!!جوابایی هم که این titi داده خدایی خیلی خنده داره!!!
به قول رشیدپور توی دید درشب :مردم بهتر از هرکسی میفهمن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## JavADiiI74

*خداروشکر میکنم که سال دگ میرن!!

این دکتر افشار هرسال هی میاد میگه من میرم من میرم!! دقیقا سه سال پیش که من دوم دبیرستان بودم و اولین بار باهاش اشنا شدم همینارو میگفت!! هرسال هم هی تکرار میکنه!! کسی میدونه چرا؟!* :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Aguila Roja

> *عزیزم ایشون معجزه نمیتونن برای شما بکنن وقتی خودت دل ندی به کار,تصورتون از برنامه چیه؟
> درضمن اصلا هم اینطورنیست خواهشا مغلطه نکنید.من خودم دانش آموزشونم فقط دو شب واسه ایشون اس نکردم کارارو روز سوم ک تماس گرفتم تو شلوغی همایش و ارومیه بودن و هزار مشغله خ جدی گفتن من دارم نظارت میکنم و نمیفرستی و...
> ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه با دانش آموز تنبل و بی انگیزه ایی ک حاضر نیست برای آینده خودشم ی تکونی بخوره نه رابطه ی خوبی داره نه ادامه میده,متاسفانه ایشون اونم از پشت تلفن به جای شما نمیتونه درس بخونه
> 
> درباره برنامه ریزی هم ایشون صدجا گفتن که نیازی به من یا امثال من نیست برای موفقیت و خودت بهترین مشاور خودتی و حتی یاد میده چطور برای خودت برنامه بریزی
> 
> فروتنی و انسانیت و وجدان کاری زیادی ایشون با این نظرایی که من خوندم  متاسفانه تاثیر عکس داده!
> ((خوبی که از حد بگذرد نادان خیال بد کند))
> در ضمن این بنده ی خدا یه سوال ساده درباره ی نمونه برنامه ایشون خواستن و من دلیل این همه حاشیه رو نمیفهمم واقعا!
> ...


این پاسخ خیلی مشکوکه خیلی شیک و مجلسی نوشته شده ! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aguila Roja


این پاسخ خیلی مشکوکه خیلی شیک و مجلسی نوشته شده !


جدای اینکه صحبت های ایشون دقیقا مطابق با لحن حرفای  استادشون هست ,نکته جالب تر اینکه , هر دو تازه عضو شدن , و هردو هم بعد عضویت در این تاپیک دارن نظر میدن.*

----------


## doctor reza

کلن چ افشارچه کس دیگه،مشاوره ی تلفنی مفت نمی رزه

اصن یعنی چی پشت تلفن بیای مشاوره بدی!

البته برای اون دخترایی  ک دوس پسرندارن افشار اروم کننده ی خوبیه

رفیق من 230تومن دادبهش وقتی میزنگیدنمیزاشت این بنده خدابحرفه همش حرف میزد
اصن نپرسیدمعدلت چنده؟......
ازاین بدتربازگروه مازه....مشاوره تلفنی ریختن پول توی خیابونه

----------


## dinaaaa

> *عزیزم ایشون معجزه نمیتونن برای شما بکنن وقتی خودت دل ندی به کار,تصورتون از برنامه چیه؟
> درضمن اصلا هم اینطورنیست خواهشا مغلطه نکنید.من خودم دانش آموزشونم فقط دو شب واسه ایشون اس نکردم کارارو روز سوم ک تماس گرفتم تو شلوغی همایش و ارومیه بودن و هزار مشغله خ جدی گفتن من دارم نظارت میکنم و نمیفرستی و...
> ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه با دانش آموز تنبل و بی انگیزه ایی ک حاضر نیست برای آینده خودشم ی تکونی بخوره نه رابطه ی خوبی داره نه ادامه میده,متاسفانه ایشون اونم از پشت تلفن به جای شما نمیتونه درس بخونه
> 
> درباره برنامه ریزی هم ایشون صدجا گفتن که نیازی به من یا امثال من نیست برای موفقیت و خودت بهترین مشاور خودتی و حتی یاد میده چطور برای خودت برنامه بریزی
> 
> فروتنی و انسانیت و وجدان کاری زیادی ایشون با این نظرایی که من خوندم  متاسفانه تاثیر عکس داده!
> ((خوبی که از حد بگذرد نادان خیال بد کند))
> در ضمن این بنده ی خدا یه سوال ساده درباره ی نمونه برنامه ایشون خواستن و من دلیل این همه حاشیه رو نمیفهمم واقعا!
> ...



دوست عزیز حاشیه رو شما درست میکنی.بنده نظرمو گفتم وچیزی رو که میدونم.ضمنا نظرمو برای استارتر محترم گفتم نه شما.

علاوه براین؛من نگفتم ایشون بد هستم.صراحتا اعلام میکنم جناب استارتر,شما از فایل های صوتیشون استفاده کن برای ایجاد انگیزه بد نیستن البته فقط اونایی که حاشیه ای نیستن و درباره کنکورن.اما ازشون مشاوره نگیر.خدماتی که میگن خوب نیست و به هیچ وجه براتون نمیصرفه و 200 هزارتومن نمی ارزه.
ضمنا استارتر یا هرفرد دیگه ای مختارند که به نصیحت من گوش ندن و شانسشونو امتحان کنند.ایشالا هم شما که مشاوره میگیرید و هم ،همه کنکوریا موفق باشید.

----------


## doctor reza

البته اینم بگم فایلای صوتیش و اطلاعاتش خوبه ومفید وبرای کسی مث خود من سوالی پیش بیاد مقیدوکارسازه

امامشاوره تلفنی مفتشم گرونه :Yahoo (4): 
همچنین نوددرصدچیزایی ک میزاره مال خودش نیستن.چ توی کانال تلگرام چ سایتش.....

شب خوش

----------


## 10ian

دوستان محترمی که میان میگن همین امروز اومدن ÷بت نام کردن بخاطره اینکه از افشار دفاع کنند واقعا متاسفم واسشون.نمیدونم چیرو میخواین دنبال کنین.ولی اینو بگم که من خیلی زودتر از اینکه شما عضو این انجمن باشین من پیگیر تاپیک ها و بح÷ ها بودم ولی هیچوقت نیومدم عضو شم تو خیلی از تاپیک هایی که میذارن سر هیچی میان دعوا میکنن که کی بهتره کی بدتره .
من با توجه به رتبه ی افتضهحی که تو کنکور اوردم فکرشو نمکردم که تو ازمونای امسال بتونم درصد هام رو ببرم بالا یا ترازم بخواد فوق العاده بشه.در کل ادم خودش دلش واسه خودش بسوزه.اگه خودت دلت واسه زندگیت نسوزه بقیه ام واست هیچ ارزشی قائل نمیشن.

----------


## dinaaaa

> دیگه ازین باحال تر چی داریم؟! خودش که مث همیشه نمیاد جواب بده و منتظر مدیر سایت میشه که تاپیکو حذف کنه!!!! اما این سری دست به کار شده اومده با دو تا کاربر که امروز عضو شدن و کلا دوتا پست دادن و هردوتاش توی همین تاپیکه از خودش دفاع کنه!!!!!جوابایی هم که این titi داده خدایی خیلی خنده داره!!!
> به قول رشیدپور توی دید درشب :مردم بهتر از هرکسی میفهمن


درست میفرمایید.زمان ثبتنام هردوکاربر مدافع همین امروزه...

----------


## sahand7

نه یه عده دارند بی انصافی می کنند و عقده های کم کاری خودشون رو خالی میکنند . ایشون مرد شریفی است و اخه کی میاد فایل کلاساشو رایگان بزار ه برای دانلود

----------


## M.M.B

من کاری به دکتر افشار ندارم!!! 
دوستان فقط از همین جا استفاده می کنم و به اون دوستان میگم که شما همیشه چند تا اکانت اماده با تاریخ ثبت نام حد اقل یک ماه پیش یا یک هفته پیش داشته باشید تا این جور گندی بالا نیاد :Yahoo (4):  حد اقل تو دوتا تایپیک دیگه هم یه اسپمی چیزی میدادین خوب!! این جوری که خیلی زایه است !! :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (35):  ما رو خر فرض کردید یا خودتون خرید؟ :Yahoo (77): 

البته به نمی خوام به اقای افشار توهین کنم شاید کار یکی از طرفدارای افراطی ایشون باشه!

----------


## broslee

استارتر
بهش بگو یه چهار پنج ماهی مشاوره ی رایگان بهم بده تا ببینم کارت چه جوریه اگر خوب بودی بعدش  یه تک جلسه باهات میگیرم. :Yahoo (4): 


ر.ا:
خودش میگفت برنامه متناسب با شرایط فرده.یعنی متغیره و یک برنامه ثابت وجود نداره که برای همه جواب بده.
----------*/--//*/*-//*/-/-///-/--*/*/*/--------*//////////***
باید باید ها و نباید های برنامه ریزی رو یاد بگیری بعد دیگه دست خودته چه مدلی بخوای بزنی

الگو گرفتن از یه برنامه ی خوب،  بد نیست


تو انجمن این همه تاپیک ژاژخایانه(بیهوده)هست ولی یه تاپیک مختصر و مفید برتامه ریزی نیست.

----------


## Ali.psy

> *
> من الان اگر بخوام ادعایی بالفرض در رابطه با رتبه برتر بودنم بکنم , منطقی ترین کار اینه که خیلی از بچه ها ازم برای درک موضوع و اثبات حرفام مدرکی مثل کارنامه میخوان تا حرفام رو باور کنن, پسوند استاد که ایشون برای خودشون بکار میبرن شاید لفظی محترمانه باشه ولی دکتر که دیگه لفظی محترمانه نیست با ادعای که خودشون رو دارای ممدرک دکترای روانشناسی از المان معرفی میکنن یا خودشون رو جز هئیت علمی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی میدونن اصلا اسمی از ایشون در بین اساتیدی که جز هئیت علمی هستن وجود نداره.
> ادعای اینکه مشاور اکثر رتبه برتر ها مثل سارا همتی بوده که باز هم هیچ مدرکی بجز حرف خود ایشون وجود نداره.
> شما که همه چیز رو با منطق و دلیل میپذیرن دیگه چرا؟
> در مورد انتقاد از ایشون هم چند باری تاپیک زده شده ولی انتظار این رو ندارین که مدیریت محترم تعصب ایشون رو به من و امثال من بدن , تاپیک بسته شده و نهایتا پست هم حذف.
> کنکور شده یک سفره , پهنه , هرکسی از راه میرسه یه بسم ا... میگه و یه لقمه میزنه*


منوچهر جان اگه کسی دکترای تخصصی  روانشناسی بالینی اونم از یه دانشگاه معتبر وعالی فرانکفورت المان داشته باشه که دانشگااههای المانی تو این رشته قدرن  میاد مشاور کنکور میشه؟یه فرد تاپ وشناخته شده تو ایران میشه...که حرفایی واسه گفتن داره

اصلا اون نه عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه اونم شهید بهشتی که تو لیست اعضاش ایشون مطلقا نیستن مشاور نمیشه اونم تحصیلی...اساتید دانشگاهها مطلقا به این کارای کنکور نمیرسن...انقد مشغله دارن..مقاله..رزومه و تدریس ومطب و....

----------


## JavADiiI74

> در ضمن ناقولا پولا رو زدی بجیب داری کجا میری ساله دیگه فرانکفورت برای فوق دکترا اگه به فکر بچه های کنکوری نیستی به فکر دانشگاه شهید بهشتی باش حداقل


بابا هرسال میگه من سال دیگه رفتم!! باز همون آش و همون کاسه!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza_m.d.d

مطالب وبشم که حذف شده...!!!

----------


## 10ian

ببین دوست محترم که فک میکنی خیلی با هوشی اگه یک کم درک داشتی من گفتم از خیلی وقت میشه میومدم تو این انجمن و مباح÷ رو میخوندم حدود 2 سال اما هیچ وقت عضو نشدم چون توی خیلی از تاپیک ها میان سر هیچی دعوا و کلکل راه میندازن و میخوان حرف خودشون رو ا÷بات کنن حتی اگه اشتباه حرف بزنن بازم میخوان حرف خودشونو بگن درسته
من واسه جواب دادن به این استارتر بنده خدا اومدم جواب بدم و اگه پستم رو دیده بودین میفهمیدین چی نوشتم.من گفتم که ایشون چطور برنامه میدین .وقتی یه حجم برنامه تویه یه بازه زمانی میدن دیگه اون وظیفه ماست که واس خودمون شخصی سازی کنیم و برنامه رو اجرا کنی.
من کاری ندارم به اینکه بقیه دوستان چی میگن شاید افرادیم بودن که با ایشون نتیجه نگرفتن.من اومدم نظره خودم رو گفتم در مورد این سوال.و اینکه حداقل به روند ترازیم امسال خیلی راضیم نسبت به پارسال.
اون دوستانیم که هر چی دلشون میخواد بگن بگن.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*من با خوبی و بدی اقای افشار کاری ندارم
ولی مدتهاااااس برام سواله
چرا از خودشون هیچ عکسی نمیذارن؟؟
شما ها تا حالا عکسی ازش دیدین؟ 
چند ساله فقط از ایشون صدا میشنویم*

----------


## mehdi.m

> afshar در کل مشاور بدی نیست.
> حداقل فایل های انگیزشی اش که خوبه.
> 
> voice ها شو قبلن گوش میکردم .بعضی اطلاعات درباره ی کنکور رو از اونجا یادگرفتم.
> 
> تابستون درباره ی برنامه ریزی یه فایلی گذاشته بود خوب بود.
> 
>   اطلاعات تخصصی که میده بعضیش غلطه.مثلا تفاوت ارزش سوالات که مدارک موجود خلافش رو نشون میده .بهش هم گفتم.قبول نکرد.
> 
> یک بیشعوری بود به اسم محمدی تو سایت استراتژی مطالعه میگفت یه هفته عمومی یه هفته اختصاصی.متاسفانه یه چند روزی انجامش دادم.اون حرف  خلاف اصول مشاوره است.


آسم محمدی ی دانش آموز ساده است بدون هیچ اطلاعات آکادمیک درمورد کنکور و مشاوره....فقط حرفه....

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> *من با خوبی و بدی اقای افشار کاری ندارم
> ولی مدتهاااااس برام سواله
> چرا از خودشون هیچ عکسی نمیذارن؟؟
> شما ها تا حالا عکسی ازش دیدین؟ 
> چند ساله فقط از ایشون صدا میشنویم*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza_m.d.d





گفتم که به غیر از همونی ک خودشون گذاشتن
اینو هم یه مدت خیلی میگفتیم اصلن عکسی ندارن ، گذاشتن*

----------


## Forgotten

خیلی متعجم که خودشون چرا نمیان توی تایپ دفاع کنن تا ببینم واقعیت چیست !!

----------


## x 3

اقو اصلا اين بابا مشاور واسه فرانكفورت يا ام اي تي ببينيد شما ك امروز 4 تا كتاب مسخره زيست رو ك نميتونيد برنامه ريزي كنيد تا خوب بفهميد چ جوري ميتونيد فردا روزگار بياين رفرنس بخونيد و مردم رو علاج كنيد البته ك كمك گرفتن كار بدي نيست

----------

